# Fluval 305 Canister Filter



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've recently come into posession of a Fluval 305 Canister Filter. I noticed that the filter runs a normal price on the internet of about $130-$170. I'm assuming it's a pretty decent filter. Has anyone dealt with, or know of any problems with filters of the like? 

Is it complicated to setup and use? My previous filter was just an external "plop in the tank with a cartridge and you're good to go." so if this is too complicated I may have some problems (I don't know if I'll receive instructions when it comes)

Any expensive parts that need to be replaced monthly or something like that? Any information on it at all would be awesome. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 405 on my 75 gallon, and love it. What size tank is it going with? I work in an aquarium, and don't like alot of maintenance when I get home. I clean my 405 out every month, and replace the media inside it every 2/3 months (or so...). They are easy to set up, and the trays are simple enough to clean. 
The difference between a canister filter (your 305), and a H.O.B. (Hang on back), as that the water passes through bags of media rather than pre-assembled inserts. This allows you to customize what you are filtering. I use a combination of pure carbon, carbon-ammonia remover mix, bioballs, and filter floss. My water is always crystal clear. You can buy the pre-assembled bags, or you can make your own. The bags are around a buck, but I haven't done the math as to whether it's all that much cheaper to make your own.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

It's coming with a 55 gallon I purchased off Craigslist.

Thanks for all the information! Any specific media bags that would work best for Mbuna Cichlids?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can use crushed coral or limestone in the filter with malawi cichlids and it will help keep the pH and hardness up. Typical fluval media is ceramic rings, carbon and sponges. Of which only the carbon need replacement regularly. 

They can be hard to start, but most every piece is available online. The main thing to know with canister filters is not to restart them if they have been off for several hours. Take them apart and clean them first. Check the output periodically to make sure it is still flowing. 

If you decide you don't want it, there is active demand for used ones.


----------

